# Need rod fixed in Destin



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I need someone that can repair rods for me in Destin or Fort Walton beach. I usally use Erine but he is in Panama city with is a hour away. Let me know if anyone can help me out I need one repaired right now thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i fish destin all the time brandon and ill be there saturday. i can do it, and itll be high quality.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

im in fort walton and twice a week in destin

i do repair work for charter boats


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Bumping this thread. Have 3-4 rods that need repair. I'm in Niceville. Thanks.

Semper Fi

Junior


----------

